# Proxy will einfach nicht mein prog akzeptieren



## thomas.g (7. Apr 2005)

hi, ich kann das Problem mit unserem Schulserver einfach nicht lösen!

Es geht darum, dass man sich jedesmall, wenn man ins Internet gehen will, sich mit dem Passwort und Benutzername intialisieren muss!

doch, irgendwie krieg ich das einfach nicht hin!

Bitte helft mir, danke Thomas G


----------



## Sky (8. Apr 2005)

Wo liegt denn das konkrete Problem?? Was bekommst Du nicht hin, wie sieht dein Ansatz aus... Du bist doch schon was länger hier um zu wissen, wie man Fragen richtig stellt :wink:


----------



## Guest (8. Apr 2005)

*schäm*

ok, das konkrete Problem ist, dass man sich jedes mal wenn man eine Verbindung zum Internet herstellen will, (also über den Schulserver), so muss man sich mit Benuzername und Passwort einloggen.
Öffnet man den InternetExplorer oder ähnliches, so kommt dieses Dialogfeld zum Anmelden......

Doch bei einem Java Programm gibt es dieses Dialog nicht (logisch), denoch möchte ich eine Verbindung mit dem Internet herstellen, wie mach ich das also mit Java, das man sich beim Schulserver einloggt?

Danke, Thomas G


----------



## meez (8. Apr 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=15602


----------

